
Microsoft puts AI to work in Office 365 - sdebrule
https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/26/microsoft-ai-in-office-365/
======
alistproducer2
I got a live demo of the intelligence additions to Office 365 yesterday at
ignite from one of the Developers. The thing I found most impressive was a
writing style helper in Word that, while it took into account General writing
style,would also be able to learn your organizational writing style as well.

Tap seems pretty cool. Although that was more basic than the other day I
features. Tap seem to be simply a personal index here, not unlike the indexing
that already happens on SharePoint libraries Etc.

The other cool thing I saw was the intelligent table analysis in Powerpoint.
Basically it was able to look at the data in a table and fit the best graph to
it automatically.

